# air bags, cylinders



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i am looking to lower my car with bags or cylinders. with air anyway. what is better? whats the price gonna look like on ga16 and is installation lots of $$?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Do you care at all about any sort of performance out of your Sentra?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *i am looking to lower my car with bags or cylinders. with air anyway. what is better? whats the price gonna look like on ga16 and is installation lots of $$? *


lower your car with bags???
:wtf:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

air bags wont fit in our cars.........u have to go with cylinders, they weigh a ton, and ride quality will suck. 

last i checked, the installation and all that was like 1K$


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

holy shit $1k. i thought ride quality was good with bags and yes i am looking for performance. maybe i wont go with them. i just wanna lower my car but still have a half descent ride and have good performance still. thanks guys.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

coilovers are your best bet then


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

like which ones. and what all do u need for ur coilovers to work properly. like camber kit,bumpstops, i dont really know much about this stuff.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

from the previous post, it seems as if tho 1K$ is a lot for u,, so the motivationals are out of the question..............Ground Controls are nice for the money


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

no i said 1K for install plus the cylinders and everything. how much are motivationals or ground controls?


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

All your really need are the coilover sleeves, the springs for the coilover sleeves and new aftermarket shocks.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......o...m....g
anyone that says bags wont work on ANY car has never dealt with them. they can be pretty much used on any car, problem is, noone wants to custom fab some brackets to make a special kit for our cars. cylenders are like hydrolics with air. there fast, ride like shit, and in most cases installation is way more than a really good set of coilovers. eventually with cylenders you will also get the same problem as with hydrolics, a twisted frame (only if you beat the crap out of em, or very, very often use)

find a good shop, get a set of fast bags put on. you will never have clearence problems again, because bags can raise past stock heigt, as well as lower. for bags, go with Firestone or something on the same quality. dont go cheap, especially on the valves.

also, do what you want to your car, and dont let people say "well this n this will work better in the end". cause so far, it seems noone that has replied has very much knowledge on the subject of bagging, not to start a fight, but people are too eager to change minds.

i tell ya, the last few shows ive gone to, theres been vw's, mazda's, and yes, honda's sitting on air. guess whos getting the attention. specially when they start movin n shakin, really draws in a crowd.

lastly, all a bag system is, is just an air suspension that you can adjust the height. if it were so uncomfortable, why are caddies n lincolns an (insert really good car here) using em?

......i seem to have alot of pennies laying around lately......


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thanks slayer for the input.how much you think bags are gonna run me then. and, how are cylinders a bad ride and how do they decrease your performance other than because of there wieght.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

there is really nothing performance-wise about cylenders, there kinda jus for looks. very bad dampening, if any, gives for a very stiff ride.

for pricing and info, talk to the people over at air-ride tech, they helped my friend out alot with his altima instal. they wont have a kit (i dont think they do anyway), but will help you put it together piece by piece, then tell you a good local installer near you.

http://www.ridetech.com/


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

btw....this is prolly what you'll end up doing......

http://www.ridetech.com/productinfo/airstrut.asp

A MacPherson style strut with an airbag encorporated in it.


Forgot to add something. alot of people are prolly gonna say that a compressor and tank and lines fill up a trunk. .....lucky for us the sentra (dunno about the 200sx) has a big, hollow rear bumper, a perfect place to hide the tank.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thanks again slayer


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

they dont have them for my application though.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

oh, wow, didnt see the application chart there. you could try emailing them to see if they will make a application for the 200sx/sentra, or just talk to them about setting up a bag system. either way im sure they'll help out


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

all right thanks

and what r u sayin about the bumper, how do u put a tank in there, i dont get it, and can u with a body kit?


----------

